# Ladies underwear



## annedonnelly (11 Nov 2010)

I just don't like wearing padded underwear so I've two pairs of knickers going spare.

Endura - size S
Altura - size S

They've been worn only a few times - the Altura only once, I think - and they've been washed! 

Anne


----------



## NormanD (13 Nov 2010)

I think they'll clash with my saddle bag Anne


----------



## numbnuts (13 Nov 2010)

No thanks Anna I get mine off next doors washing line


----------



## cyberknight (21 Nov 2010)

numbnuts said:


> No thanks Anna I get mine off next doors washing line



I was going to make a joke about wearing ladies underkeks but you might take offense


----------



## TW85 (24 Nov 2010)

are they washed, or what?


----------



## e-rider (24 Nov 2010)

TW85 said:


> are they washed, or what?



this implies that you would prefer them not washed - dirty man  !


----------



## Mark_Robson (24 Nov 2010)

This thread is going down hill quickly.


----------

